# Any martini lovers here ?



## Carioca Canuck (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahhh........the martini. Never has a drink been more stereotyped or worshipped.

It's my favorite beverage when dining out, or just hanging with friends at a club. You can sense (and feel IMHO) the differences that the various brands of gin, vermouth and/or vodka have on your taste buds. It's been my choice cocktail for over twenty years now and I just cannot see any reason why I should change.

I like mine with one part Smirnoff's vodka, one part Gordon's Gin, shake it well with lots of ice until it's smoky white when poured, add a pressed wedge of lemon and we're off. Now some may say that a proper martini shall contain no vodka.......as for me ? I draw the line at fruit and umbrellas.

And, it has no carbs.....LOL !!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Only on occassion for me. When I do order one, it's either the classic gin variety (Tanqeray, Beefeater or sometimes Hendrick's). Maybe once or twice a year I'll order a Vesper (equal parts gin and vodka with Lillet and a twist).


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> Maybe once or twice a year I'll order a Vesper (equal parts gin and vodka with Lillet and a twist).


I was under the impression that the Vesper was 3 parts gin and 1 part vodka. No?


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

3 parts gin, 1 of vodka, substitute half a measure of the new Lillet, and lemon peel.

and yes, I like martinis, vodka, gin, or vesper. No fruity ones here.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

bigchris1313 said:


> I was under the impression that the Vesper was 3 parts gin and 1 part vodka. No?


I need to re-read _Casino Royale_. Last week I made it with just gin and Lillet Blanc.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

bigchris1313 said:


> I was under the impression that the Vesper was 3 parts gin and 1 part vodka. No?


I may be mistaken. I'll need to look it up. I'm fine with the 3-1 ratio...I prefer gin to vodka any day.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

I use gin (Old Raj, Bombay Sapphire or Hendrick's) and vermouth (Noilly Prat) in a 3:1 ratio with a dash of orange bitters and a twist.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Martinis are my favorite cocktail. Beefeater and Stock Vermouth - 5:1, with either a jalapeño-stuffed olive, vermouth-spiked onion (both by Sable and Rosenfeld - the Silver Palate ones are terrible) or a thin slice of orange peel (lightly toasted over the stove flame if I'm feeling ambitious).


----------



## G-man (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't really think its a martini if its not gin and vermouth. Its martini-like, its a something-tini. But its not the official drink. I like a martini, preferably with Plymouth Gin, Noilly vermouth and olives. Very cold. Nothing better.


----------



## Jaxson613 (Oct 17, 2008)

Bombay Shapire, dry, up with a twist, thank you.
And yes, the Vesper is three pats gin to one part vodka.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Jaxson613 said:


> Bombay Shapire, dry, up with a twist, thank you.


Ditto. I generally order a martini before dinner--works well in restaraunts, not so well at home.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm Beefeater or Tanqueray, but wife prefers Plymouth -- which I like as well. 

I agree with the purists that martinis require gin. I would go a step further and add that they also require vermouth as the secondary ingredient. A drink composed of 100% gin is gin, no matter how cold and not matter how served, and is not a martini. The amount of vermouth is a matter of taste, of course, as is shaken versus stirred, or the choice of twist, olive or onion (the latter creating a Gibson martini). I prefer 5 parts gin to one part vermouth. My bride prefers the Montgomery, which is 15 to one gin. 

By the way I cast no aspersions on serving gin on the rocks or straight up. It is a perfectly fine drink. I drink boubon neat all the time. But bourbon straight is not a cocktail, and neither is gin straight. 

Finally, the Montgomery is named, allegedly by Hemingway, after the famous British Field Marshall in reference to the claim that the general would not engage the enemy unless he had at least a 15 to 1 advantage. I honestly mean no disrespect to the Brits, nor even Montgomery, but I do find the name amusing.

Cheers!


----------



## Carioca Canuck (Apr 28, 2009)

smujd said:


> I generally order a martini before dinner--works well in restaraunts, not so well at home


LOL !! I second that.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

We use Plymouth Gin now. It was recommended by our favorite bartender (Tom at Craigie on Main here in Cambridge, Mass., who makes WONDERFUL pre-prohibition era cocktails).

We make Vespers at home, and 3-1 gin-vodka seems right.

STIRRED, NOT SHAKEN however! I know this is a (fun) point of debate, but the way we were taught by Tom, a proper martini or similar drink would be stirred. Use the proper size ice cube, and give it a GOOD stir. Water is a necessary component. The little shards of ice that result from shaking have no place in a proper martini, even though bartenders have been shaking them for a while now and the public has become accustomed to said ice shards. The only drinks that are shaken are those that contain fruit juices, egg (flips), molk or cream, etc.

And the "original" martini contained orange bitters, and of course vermouth, so anything otherwise is not a "true" martini anyway.

Oh and back to the Vesper. Cut a disc of lemon peel, and squeeze the lemon oil onto the surface of the Vesper. (You want just lemon oil from the peel, not lemon juice from fruit pulp.)

Cheers!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I just found an adapted recipe in Fine Cooking (Feb. 09) for a "martinez", which they claim may have been the forerunner of the martini. Although as a classic 5:1 martini fan, I was , I gave it a try last night, and it wasn't too bad: a shot of gin, a shot of _sweet _vermouth, a splash of maraschino liqueur and a couple of dashes of orange bitters - stirred, not shaken. I'm not a big fan of much sweetness in drinks, so I'll try upping the gin and cut back the vermouth for martinez 2.0 at cocktail time tonight.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Update on the Martinez ...*

2 oz. gin, 1 of sweet vermouth was an improvement (to my taste) over 1 1/2 oz of each ...


----------



## jacflash (Aug 29, 2008)

I put 2 oz Plymouth (or Beefeater) and 1 oz Noilly Prat (white, please) in a mixing glass, add ice, stir with a bar spoon until I can feel the cold on the outside of the glass, strain into a pre-chilled Riedel Vinum martini glass, add one dash of Regan's orange bitters, serve. (To pre-chill a glass, fill it with ice water and let it stand while you make the drink. Nothing more elaborate is required.)

I admit that I mostly stir for show. The original reason for stirring and not shaking had to do with bubbles -- the Martini is supposed to be a clear drink in a clear glass, with just a hint of color from the vermouth and bitters -- not "ice shards". But it's really not essential. Shake it, strain into the glass, and let it sit for 2 min before you serve it, and nobody, not even that guy at Craigie, will know the difference. 

BTW, if you want very good cocktailing in Cambridge without paying $12 a drink, skip Craigie and go to Green St in Central Sq. Better yet, the absolute best vintage-cocktail-geek bar in Boston is Eastern Standard in Kenmore, and if you're reading this and you're within 100 miles of Boston I can assure you that it's worth the trip. The food is pretty good, too.


----------



## LeverTime (Nov 8, 2008)

Not sure if it is available outside of the Philadelphia area, but my favorite gin for martinis is Blue Coat.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

jacflash said:


> I put 2 oz Plymouth (or Beefeater) and 1 oz Noilly Prat (white, please) in a mixing glass, add ice, stir with a bar spoon until I can feel the cold on the outside of the glass, strain into a pre-chilled Riedel Vinum martini glass, add one dash of Regan's orange bitters, serve. (To pre-chill a glass, fill it with ice water and let it stand while you make the drink. Nothing more elaborate is required.)
> 
> I admit that I mostly stir for show. The original reason for stirring and not shaking had to do with bubbles -- the Martini is supposed to be a clear drink in a clear glass, with just a hint of color from the vermouth and bitters -- not "ice shards". But it's really not essential. Shake it, strain into the glass, and let it sit for 2 min before you serve it, and nobody, not even that guy at Craigie, will know the difference.
> 
> BTW, if you want very good cocktailing in Cambridge without paying $12 a drink, skip Craigie and go to Green St in Central Sq. Better yet, the absolute best vintage-cocktail-geek bar in Boston is Eastern Standard in Kenmore, and if you're reading this and you're within 100 miles of Boston I can assure you that it's worth the trip. The food is pretty good, too.


Eastern Standard is good, definitely. We had great drinks there and yes the good is good too!

$12, while it seems a lot, is unfortunately less than the drinks at quite a few bars in Cambridge and Boston now.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

My favorite gin for a martini is Old Raj. I don't always find it. There's a boutique maker here in Illinois that makes a great poor man's version of it - North Shore. The nicer bars here in Champaign tend to carry it. Boodle's is my cheap gin. 

I don't really drink much vodka unless I can get my hands on a really nice bottle from Russia like Russkii Standart. There's also a fantastic Mongolian(!) vodka called Chinggis Khan that I just absolutely love. In these cases I just drink a chilled shot. I really can't tolerate a vodka martini with most of the ones you find in the States.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

To me, the two essential ingredients of a good gin martini are (a) quality gin and (b) cold. 

I ice the glass (run tap water over it and stick in the icebox for a few minutes). I then stir 2 oz of Tanqueray 10 with .25 oz Noilly Prat (the pre-2009 stuff) over ice and strain into the glass. 

Add a couple stuff olives on a toothpick and you're ready to go!

Common mistakes made in bars: (1) too much Vermouth and or poor Vermouth selection; (2) not cold enough (ideally their should be tiny slivers of ice floating on top); or (3) shaking rather than stirring a gin martini.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

DCLawyer68 said:


> To me, the two essential ingredients of a good gin martini are (a) quality gin and (b) cold.
> 
> I ice the glass (run tap water over it and stick in the icebox for a few minutes). I then stir 2 oz of Tanqueray 10 with .25 oz Noilly Prat (the pre-2009 stuff) over ice and strain into the glass.
> 
> ...


I disagree somewhat. I think that one very common mistake is too much water, from using ice that's too small. If nicely sized ice cubes are used, and the martini is stirred, it will not be excessively watered, and there will not be any ice slivers. (Too little water is not good either, by the way.)


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

I always wanted to have one at the Del Coronado in SD but wasn't drinking at the time.


----------



## VictoryGin (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a wonderful topic with great posts. I get the impression that using high quality gin is important, and this is where I've been getting it wrong:_He took down from the shelf a bottle of colourless liquid with a plain white label marked VICTORY GIN. It gave off a sickly, oily smell, as of Chinese ricespirit. Winston poured out nearly a teacupful, nerved himself for a shock, and gulped it down like a dose of medicine. Instantly his face turned scarlet and the water ran out of his eyes. The stuff was like nitric acid, and moreover, in swallowing it one had the sensation of being hit on the back of the head with a rubber club. The next moment, however, the burning in his belly died down and the world began to look more cheerful. _​So... good quality gin, and vermouth not saccharine and clove? Got it.

Seriously though, Gin-based drinks have been the bane of my existence. Every time i've gone way overboard, gin has been right there as exhibit A. Now I'm reading all the good recipes and techniques, but no no no I must not....:icon_pale:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

rlp271 said:


> 3 parts gin, 1 of vodka, substitute half a measure of the new Lillet, and lemon peel.
> 
> and yes, I like martinis, vodka, gin, or vesper. No fruity ones here.


+1

It's not even a matter of "what's really a martini" to me, it's a matter of chocolatini, apple-tini, etc. are just GROSS.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

VictoryGin said:


> This is a wonderful topic with great posts. I get the impression that using high quality gin is important, and this is where I've been getting it wrong


I will tempt you with Plymouth Gin. It's a wonderful martini gin, and used at many GOOD martini bars.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Jovan said:


> +1
> 
> It's not even a matter of "what's really a martini" to me, it's a matter of chocolatini, apple-tini, etc. are just GROSS.


I'm with you on the "chocolatini"! :devil:

While the "apple-tini" is obviously not what any martini purist would call a martini, it has a respectable pedigree: it's basically a gimlet flavored with apple instead of lime. It should properly be called an "apple gimlet". Unfortunately, nowadays bartenders stick "-tini" on the end of any bizarre drink served "up" in a V-shaped glass.

I suspect martini fans are more offended by the name than the drink itself. If they had just called it an "apple gimlet" instead of implying that it was some sort of martini, it probably would have gotten more respect. Obviously, if someone doesn't like lime gimlets, they're probably not going to like an apple gimlet, either. But while I usually drink 5:1 Beefeater martinis, sometimes I'm not in the mood for something that dry, so I might have a gin gimlet now and then as a change of pace, and I find the sour apple as tasty as the lime.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting. I just find the idea of a chocolate, apple, orange, banana, mango, passion fruit ... ... -tini revolting, as it sounds like a martini spoiled by a liberal dose of flavoured syrup. However, I may just try an apple gimlet. I do like the occasional Amaretto sour after all, so maybe I shouldn't be talking.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

A Dirty Martini is my favorite!


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm terribly fond of martinis. I have two variations in my arsenal. The first is gin, about 3:1, olives (2), stirred cold but not so terribly cold that one can't appreciate the taste, smell and other nuances of the cocktail. And honestly, Gordon's works best for me. Hendricks is fun if someone else is buying, and Bombay Safire makes a lovely gift, but good old Gordon's is fine stuff.
The other variation involves simply storing the gin next to a bottle of vermouth. When occassion demands, pour the gin into a martini glass, drain it, smile and hug your mother-in-law.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bartolo said:


> I disagree somewhat. I think that one very common mistake is too much water, from using ice that's too small. If nicely sized ice cubes are used, and the martini is stirred, it will not be excessively watered, and there will not be any ice slivers. (Too little water is not good either, by the way.)


I'm not quite clear what the disagreement is - I may not have been clear. I do put ice in the shaker, but large cubes. The gin and vermouth are mixed in the ice cubes, but not allowed to sit for any length of time in them. The primary source of cold is the frost on the glass and from the fact that the gin resides in the freezer.

I don't put slivers of ice in - they are a result. (To clarify: by slivers I really mean specks you see if you look closely)

In regards to the gin, I've tried Plymouth enough (a full bottle's worth of martinis) to know I prefer Tanqueray, but I respect it and those who prefer it. I find Bombay Saphire tastes a little funny to me. Never tried Hendtricks.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Lebewohl said:


> Boodle's is my cheap gin.


I was amazed at how cheap Boodle's is. A friend prefers Boodle's or Plymouth (after two drinks she finds the name "Boodle's" to be indescribably funny). So I made a point to keep a bottle in the house for when I entertain.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

DCLawyer68 said:


> I'm not quite clear what the disagreement is - I may not have been clear. I do put ice in the shaker, but large cubes. The gin and vermouth are mixed in the ice cubes, but not allowed to sit for any length of time in them. The primary source of cold is the frost on the glass and from the fact that the gin resides in the freezer.
> 
> I don't put slivers of ice in - they are a result. (To clarify: by slivers I really mean specks you see if you look closely)
> 
> In regards to the gin, I've tried Plymouth enough (a full bottle's worth of martinis) to know I prefer Tanqueray, but I respect it and those who prefer it. I find Bombay Saphire tastes a little funny to me. Never tried Hendtricks.


No disagreement  I'm just "suggesting" that your process probably does not impart enough water for my tastes, and what I've "learned" from bartenders. IMHO, if the gin is in the freezer, largish ice cubes are used, and contact time of ice with gin and vermouth is short, the drink will be "off" from not enough water. But please if you enjoy it, that's what counts! Cheers!


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Never tried Hendtricks.


Hendrick's is too "weird" to me. I appreciate that it's different, but in the end seem to prefer a London Dry-type gin for a martini.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Bartolo

Have you tried Hendrick's with tonic and stick of cucumber. Highly recommended. And this is from some one who when occasion warranted it has gone Bombay Sapphire for over ten years.

As for the martini here is my two bobs worth, a bartender I worked with on cooking job served these up at the end of the night to the chefs,

Place dry vermouth in a shaker which is half full of ice cubes. Shake vigorously, then pour out off liquid add gin shake again and pour into glass.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

*Martini, nay. Manhattan...*

I'm not a gin person. It's never been a worthy drink to my sensibilities. Vodka martinis aren't much better to me. I prefer the whiskey martini known as the Manhattan.

No WOManhattan touches with extra merischino cherry juice, just the whiskey, vermouth, bitters. Chilled, shaken, strained.

Beautiful. The range of flavors between different whiskeys, whiskys, bourbons, and vermouths, is wonderful. My preference is probably Maker's Mark with Martini & Rossi vermouth. Canadian whiskey is good for mixing. It is a shame to use a great single malt in a mixed drink, though.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Preu Pummel said:


> I'm not a gin person. It's never been a worthy drink to my sensibilities. Vodka martinis aren't much better to me. I prefer the whiskey martini known as the Manhattan.
> 
> No WOManhattan touches with extra merischino cherry juice, just the whiskey, vermouth, bitters. Chilled, shaken, strained.
> 
> Beautiful. The range of flavors between different whiskeys, whiskys, bourbons, and vermouths, is wonderful. My preference is probably Maker's Mark with Martini & Rossi vermouth. Canadian whiskey is good for mixing. It is a shame to use a great single malt in a mixed drink, though.


Also enjoy Manhattans (though like martinis too (gin of course)). I agree that single malts are usually wasted in a mixed drink, but a blended scotch Manhattan (more properly known as a Rob Roy) can be wonderful.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

ajo said:


> Bartolo
> 
> Have you tried Hendrick's with tonic and stick of cucumber. Highly recommended. And this is from some one who when occasion warranted it has gone Bombay Sapphire for over ten years.
> 
> ...


Bombay Sapphire has been my favorite for gin and tonic for a while. Given the "cucumber" flavors in Hendrick's, that does sound interesting! I might like it a lot better with tonic than in martini form.

We're definitely Manhattan fans here at home, but pretty much exclusively use rye whiskey, along with sweet vermouth, a dash of bitters, and yes  a touch of cherry juice along with a cherry at the bottom of the glass. Sure they are good with other whiskeys, but we like to keep rye in the bar and I do think that the 'sweetness' of rye whiskey makes the Manhattan what it is.


----------



## Shvitzer (Jul 2, 2009)

I enjoy the standard gin and vermouth martini as well as a gimlet. However, what I really like is a prohibition-era "Silver Bullet." There are several different recipes for this drink, but I prefer 1/2 scotch and 1/2 gin with a lemon twist. Only problem is, when I order it in a bar or restaurant, people think I'm asking for a Coors Light!


----------



## sdjordan (Oct 29, 2008)

The way I take mine:

Gin Martini: 2.5 oz Gin [Bombay Blue Saphire or Gordons], .5 oz dry vermouth and a lemon _twist. _

Vodka Martini: Always dirty, and I prefer stuffed olives: blue cheese, garlic etc. with the same measures as above and I've recently fallen for tanqueray silver vodka.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bartolo said:


> No disagreement  I'm just "suggesting" that your process probably does not impart enough water for my tastes, and what I've "learned" from bartenders. IMHO, if the gin is in the freezer, largish ice cubes are used, and contact time of ice with gin and vermouth is short, the drink will be "off" from not enough water. But please if you enjoy it, that's what counts! Cheers!


Got it - I thought you were indicating the opposite - that I put in too much water.

Certainly I know the idea of putting some water in whiskey as it releases the scent by cutting the alcohol - just never considered the same for gin.

Thanks.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bartolo said:


> Hendrick's is too "weird" to me. I appreciate that it's different, but in the end seem to prefer a London Dry-type gin for a martini.


Me too - I prefer Tanqueray to anything I've tried (Tanqueray 10 in particular). I did try their Rangpur, and disliked it.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> The other variation involves simply storing the gin next to a bottle of vermouth. When occassion demands, pour the gin into a martini glass, drain it, smile and hug your mother-in-law.


This reminds me - when Dean Martin had his own TV show, he'd often stick an "ultimate dry martini" joke into his monologue. He had a whole repertoire. My favorite was "gin and a nod in the general direction of Italy".


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I enjoy gin, and I enjoy martinis. But I don't confuse the two. A glass of gin, no matter how well chilled, is not a martini. It is not even a cocktail. It is a glass of gin.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree. Some have blamed Dean Martin and his jokes for vermouth misters, pouring vermouth on ice cubes then discarding it, etc. and the almost total elimination of vermouth from martinis in the latter 20th century.


----------



## sdjordan (Oct 29, 2008)

I really don't understand the anti-vermouth sentiment to be honest.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

I enjoy a dirty martini every now and then.


----------

